# Phrag. hirtzii



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2015)

I bought this from Ecuagenera, and was surprised at how large the plant is. Very nice plant!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2015)

Very good.


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 15, 2015)

Geez, Dot, you weren't kidding about the size of the plant.


----------



## trdyl (Dec 15, 2015)

Big and lovely!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 16, 2015)

beautifully grown


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, that looks nothing like the one I have blooming. Eron gave me a pc of his and its a very small longifolium-type plant/flower.
Yours appears to have a shot of Phrag. boissierianum in it, maybe?


----------



## eggshells (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow.. I like that. What is the size of that pot?


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 16, 2015)

That's a big plant for a Phrag. hirtzii. Can you get a close-up photo of the staminode? If it has boissierianum in it as Rick suggested, there should be hairs along the top edge of the staminode. A true hirtzii should have a completely bald staminode.


----------



## Achamore (Dec 16, 2015)

Great looking plant and bloom..!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2015)

I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2015)

I MUST be getting old. Eron contacted me about my supposed hirtzii. Turns out I'm blooming hartwigii! No wonder the two don't look alike:crazy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Wow.. I like that. What is the size of that pot?


8" diameter


tomkalina said:


> That's a big plant for a Phrag. hirtzii. Can you get a close-up photo of the staminode? If it has boissierianum in it as Rick suggested, there should be hairs along the top edge of the staminode. A true hirtzii should have a completely bald staminode.


Not sure what this shows, but I'd call that fuzz rather than hairs. I'd like to see a close - up of a "true" hirtzii, if this isn't one.





SlipperKing said:


> I MUST be getting old. Eron contacted me about my supposed hirtzii. Turns out I'm blooming hartwigii! No wonder the two don't look alike:crazy:


The plant I have doesn't look like anything else I have. The leaves are long and narrow, similar to pearcei but much much larger. The color is also quite different -- a very dark, almost blue-green. I think I'll stick with it being a true hirtzii for now.


----------



## Achamore (Dec 18, 2015)

Sure looks like hirtzii to me..!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 18, 2015)

Me too.....


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2015)

tomkalina said:


> Me too.....



Thanks. I feel better.


----------



## abax (Dec 20, 2015)

I love that bloom, but that's a big plant to take up a lot
of space. On the other hand, if you ever divide, I'd love
to have a small division. Something will just have to move
over a bit in the greenhouse.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Dec 20, 2015)

Beautiful plant and pics. Thx for sharing. Very similar form to my ecuadorense.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2015)

abax said:


> I love that bloom, but that's a big plant to take up a lot
> of space. On the other hand, if you ever divide, I'd love
> to have a small division. Something will just have to move
> over a bit in the greenhouse.


Not for awhile, since I've only had it since September. But I'll put your name in it.


Kawarthapine said:


> Beautiful plant and pics. Thx for sharing. Very similar form to my ecuadorense.


But much larger, I suspect.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 21, 2015)

It looks like a hirtzii as well and the color should turn more rose as it ages. If you recently got it from Ecuagenera, no doubt it was growing to its full size potential as they have hirtzii's optimum conditions.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2015)

eaborne said:


> It looks like a hirtzii as well and the color should turn more rose as it ages. If you recently got it from Ecuagenera, no doubt it was growing to its full size potential as they have hirtzii's optimum conditions.



I hope I can keep it going. I see another spike has formed. :clap:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 22, 2015)

That flower is absolutely stunning. I know the green phrags aren't everyone's taste, but the petal stance alone is enough to make me love it, no matter what color it is.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2016)

Update:

This is the second second spike to bloom. It is interesting that the color is much darker and richer, apparently in my conditions. I'm pleased! (Taken with my iPhone and a little camera shake)


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 13, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## eteson (Mar 13, 2016)

gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice,I may be interested in a piece.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 13, 2016)

Beautiful.

My first phrag.

Wish I had not sold my plant.

Thanks for the great pic.


----------



## abax (Mar 13, 2016)

Aaaah now that's more like it. On my monitor, the pouch
looks to be a very rich brown with a touch of red pigment.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Nice,I may be interested in a piece.


Ah, but it's a green Phrag! oke:


abax said:


> Aaaah now that's more like it. On my monitor, the pouch
> looks to be a very rich brown with a touch of red pigment.


Exactly.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2016)

Dang! Amazing transformation Dot!


----------

